# MKIII TTRS debut...



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2014/9/10/Audi-Confirms-New-TT-RS-is-Coming-to-Paris-7722482/


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Can't wait😎


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Audi TT RS Illustrated.


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

R5T said:


> Audi TT RS Illustrated.


Love the wheels-finally a set that does the car justice- would buy!


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

http://fourtitude.com/features/Revi...e-2015-audi-tt-coupe-2-0-tfsi-quattro-s-line/

This article claims: "The only difference between the TT and more potent TTS and eventual TT RS models will be the aggressiveness of the software."

I guess no 5-cylinder? I'm beginning to think the TT Quattro Concept 420 is the Mk3 TT RS.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

That was in regards to haldex tuning specifically. Audi has already confirmed the RS will get the 5 cylinder


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

I hope TT-RS will come with better looking seats.
The seats on standard TT and TT-S look fugly


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Makes sense. October 3rd it will be revealed right?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

dogdrive said:


> I hope TT-RS will come with better looking seats.
> The seats on standard TT and TT-S look fugly


Nothing wrong with the sport seats.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Athough i would choose the Leather-Alcantara combination.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

R5T said:


> Nothing wrong with the sport seats.


OMG.... did you just say something positive about the MK3? I never thought I'd see the day :O


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

R5T said:


> Nothing wrong with the sport seats.


The silver trim on the sides kill it for me.
Just make the seats look.... awkward


----------

